

Ask HN:Passing through SF for two days to work. Best/cheapest workspaces? - burritofanatic


======
clinton_sf
It depends what you value more: best or cheap.

For cheap, there are plenty of options: the San Francisco public library has
many branches, is clean, quiet, and does not restrict what protocols you use
on their wifi. (e.g., ssh is allowed) If you're willing to pay for a coffee,
the Capital One 360 Café at 101 Post St also has wifi with unrestricted
protocols, as well as any Philz coffee location.

For something that resembles an office, try NextSpace, which is $25 for a day-
pass, at 28 2nd Street near Market Street.

------
jbdeboer
What kind of workspace do you need?

Definitely stop by Ritual Roasters on Valencia St for an authentic SF coffee-
shop experience. [Don't count on a power outlet, though!]

